
Oxidizing Fedora: Try Rust and its applications today - burntsushi
https://fedoramagazine.org/oxidizing-fedora-try-rust-applications-today/
======
smt88
Are the Rust benchmarks better because of Rust or because the Rust packages
are just better written?

~~~
kodablah
Surely the latter. Most of Rust's optimization comes from LLVM, so clang and
others get the same benefit.

~~~
rbanffy
It could also be that Rust exposes more information that can be used to
optimize the code it generates to LLVM. Its explicitness makes for a very
complete depiction of dependencies and side effects.

~~~
smt88
That's interesting and makes sense. I had always thought of LLVM as being
lossy when compiling anything more explicit than C++, but that's obviously
nonsense since there are front-ends for things like Haskell. Cool!

